# New Forgotten Realms PBEM



## craftyrat (Oct 17, 2002)

In Her Lady's Secret Service


A new Forgotten Realms PBEM game

The Silver Marches is a land on the edge of civilization.  Harsh winter winds are the least of the troubles its people must face.  From orcs to dragons, the enemies of Silverymoon and its allied cities are legion.  The cities themselves are divided by jealousy and conflicting goals.  Many in Waterdeep and the south view the formation of the Silver Marches as a last, desperate attempt to escape an inevitable doom.

While it is true that the enemies are the Silver Marches are many, so are its heroes.  You stand at the forefront of the battle against the forces of evil and chaos.  You are an experienced hero in the service of the Diplomatic Corp of the Silver Marches.  While other diplomats work through honeyed words and long negotiations, you are in the Investigations Branch: the strong right hand of the Corp.

If you are interested in joining this 3rd edition PBEM game, check out my webpage at members.shaw.ca/petergou/fr.  You can email me at silver_pbem@hotmail.com.

Peter


----------

